# Royal Parks Half Marathon



## Grannylorraine (Feb 8, 2020)

I am so excited, I got a ballot place for this half marathon in October,  as I have a ballot place there is no pressure to raise a set amount of money, however, I am going to try to raise some money for Diabetes UK.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 8, 2020)

Good luck.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 9, 2020)

Great news on your place @Grannylorraine 

I’m sure you will do brilliantly.


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 21, 2020)

Signed up for this two years ago. Was full of plans and intent. 

Opened the door the first day I was going out on a “proper” training session and the heavens opened. I shut the door, kicked off my trainers and sat on the sofa!

Good luck to all those running in it this year!


----------

